# Dispensador de dulces



## smruiz (Sep 19, 2006)

hola, les cuento que tengo que hacer un dispensador y solo he podido conseguirme el circuito de los sensores de hay no he podido pasar les agradesco todos lo comentarios que me puedan enviar


----------



## JV (Sep 25, 2006)

Hola, disculpa mi ignorancia pero hace años que me dedico a la electronica y no tengo idea que es un dispensador de luces, te agradeceria que me expliques y ver si puedo ayudarte.


----------



## Randy (Sep 25, 2006)

es que un dispensador de dulces no es otra cosa que un despachador de dulces 

que tan grande es la golosina mi amigo¨?

bueno si haz visto una que despachan panesitos? pues el panesito esta sobre un resorte que cuando el resorte gira el panecillo avanza hacia una canaleta ( un conducto) por donde se desliza el pan por la misma gravedad ( la de 9.8 ) y segun yo el mayor problema es el de el dinero... Si como saber que el cliente pago la cantidad deseada?
y cuanto cambio le tengo que dar???en el caso de hacerlo
osea el sensor de monedas, si es ke existe un modulo que haga eso ya lo tienes hecho


Suerte


----------

